# Cycle won't end...



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

I had my nitrite spike almost 4 weeks ago. I first detected nitrates about 2 weeks ago. They are now up to 60 ppm but when I test my nitrites, they are still above 5 ppm and it has been this way for over a week. Any suggestions on what I can do or how long this damn thing is going to go for.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

do a 25% water change and u should be good.

Malice


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

yeah my tank did the same thing, but once it hit 0.1 ppm, i said its done, and put my fish in, its all good now


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

It could be because you have something still giving off alot of ammonia, Like a dead feeder or something. Or a bacteria colony not big enough to handle the load.
What size filter, And tank are you using? And what is the ammonia source?


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

> What size filter, And tank are you using? And what is the ammonia source?


All of that and...

Dont do a water change unless you want to lengthen the span of your "cycle". Unless your prized fish is in there of coarse.


----------

